# help..300zx red light shows



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

so i have this zx. where everytime i push the brakes a red light shows up on the dash. is that normal??..


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

No, start by checking bulbs and fluid. Z


----------



## 300zx08 (Dec 1, 2007)

you know the light of the highlights..well that one turns on. except its not blue its red..??..know anything about it??..


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Not sure what you mean. Please elaborate? Also, did you find any burnt out bulbs? Look closely in the third brake light, may need to remove lense carefully. What abot the fluid level? Z


----------



## Narocue (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, everytime that blinker fluid gets low, all kinds of lights come on!!

Thats probably what it is though ... the brake fluid is low. There's a hydrolic sensor on some cars that sense the psi in the hyrdolic line, and when fluid is low, it will be under spec.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Narocue said:


> Yeah, everytime that blinker fluid gets low, all kinds of lights come on!!QUOTE]
> 
> Thats an option I don't have. My blinkers are the old air cooled type.


----------

